# Free-Radius & WPA for Wireless Authentication

## godcandy

I would like to use my gentoo server to authenticate users on my wireless network via radius.  I have installed radius but dont have it configured as there is little or no documentation on free radius.  I am hoping that there is someone out there that runs a radius server that can give me a little guidence.  

Thanks,

Godcandy

----------

## cselkirk

I have some experience ITR, but for reasons quite unrelated to radius itself we ended up dropping it. The 802.1X Port-Based Authentication HOWTO is probably what you are looking for.

HTH

----------

## asiobob

Sorry for the massive post rebirth :p

We've just completed a setup using Gentoo Linux, freeRadius 1.0.4 (from portage) and a Dlink access point.

We've set up radius to do EAP-TTLS (not tls, but ttls). It requires a windows client www.securew2.com but its free as well (free as in freedom and cost).

Basically users cannot connect to the wifi network without entering their username and password (which happens to be their Windows domain login, think samba...)

fire off any questions you might have

----------

## cazze

@ASIO_BOB

that seems very nice. Would you mind posting some config files for freeradius or write a little howto?

kammicazze

----------

## asiobob

yep, I'll do a how to in the next few days

----------

## Rob77

Please do   :Wink: 

----------

## asiobob

lol, I will "in the next few days"

Actually seriously I will  :Smile: 

----------

## cazze

We are still waiting for it  :Wink: 

kammicazze

----------

## asiobob

lol, I have to document it for work, so I'll create it "soon", promise

----------

## BlackB1rd

Specify 'soon'  :Wink: 

----------

## asiobob

I'll do it now.

----------

## asiobob

I've written the basic bits of it, just need the config files from the remote source...

yay progress!!

----------

## Trillian Prefect

I would really like it if you would post that howto, my school uses securew2 to authenticate the users...

----------

## asiobob

 *Trillian Prefect wrote:*   

> I would really like it if you would post that howto, my school uses securew2 to authenticate the users...

 

Well that part is easy... All that needs is client side setup. SecureW2 is not an authentication method, it's just a TTLS client. So to set up linux just follow the instructions given at http://vuksan.com/linux/dot1x/wpa-client-config.html#linux

The muchly asked for HOW TO (which i'm still typing up) is how to set up a Linux server to provide the authentication (like your school does) so that it can authenticate using a TTLS client. 

People. Install freeradius.

Enabling TTLS is not hard, I just don't have access to the config files from the server I deployed it.

It's quite easy if you follow the comments (or wait till I do it) but my time estimation sucks! It's called to much other work

----------

## jvale

*bumps*

Any progress? It would be quite handy. ^^

----------

